

Hot on Referly: Turn Your Cat into a DJ - dmor
http://blog.refer.ly/hot-on-referly-turn-your-cat-into-a-dj

======
dmor
I am submitting this with no expectation it will make it to the front page,
just wanted to share the hilarity in the funniest thing we've found since
launching

